# Post ugly or scary stove install pictures.



## Fyrebug (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll start...

Of course my wood is dry... Why do you ask?

This guy actually used a pellet gun to clean his spark arrestor!


----------



## Fyrebug (Sep 30, 2011)

BTW, how do i upload pics so it shows in the thread?


----------



## ancy (Sep 30, 2011)

Like that! Do a search it will tell you.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Sep 30, 2011)

Spark arrestors/screens are always subject to creosote buildup....they require more maintenance.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Sep 30, 2011)

ancy said:


> Like that! Do a search it will tell you.


 
or you could just answer a simple q and help a guy out...


you can just put one of these in front of your link: [ img ]

and then close it with one of these on the end of your link [ /img ]

remove the spaces by the brackets to make it work.


----------



## ancy (Sep 30, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> or you could just answer a simple q and help a guy out...
> 
> 
> you can just put one of these in front of your link: [ img ]
> ...


 
Sorry didn't have time and had to search it myself. I don't think your way is going to work. I bring the picture up in its own window then COPY the URL then hit the picture icon with the tree in it PASTE it in the URL box and hit enter.


----------



## Fyrebug (Sep 30, 2011)

ancy said:


> Sorry didn't have time and had to search it myself. I don't think your way is going to work. I bring the picture up in its own window then COPY the URL then hit the picture icon with the tree in it PASTE it in the URL box and hit enter.



Thanks for the help guys!

Now how about them clearances!


----------



## CrappieKeith (Sep 30, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Thanks for the help guys!
> 
> Now how about them clearances!


 
Not only no clearances but the pipe has to have a minimum of 1" rise per linear foot of travel....this is a house waiting to burn down.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 30, 2011)

CrappieKeith said:


> Not only no clearances but the pipe has to have a minimum of 1" rise per linear foot of travel....



Something like this....?






If not, this is what you get:


----------



## audible fart (Sep 30, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Something like this....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that's pretty hard core. That looks just like my stove, but not my stovepipe.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's a link to a current Craig's List ad: (can someone get the photo in here?)

click on link: *wood burner*

wood burning fireplace /stove perfect for garage or basment or house, free standing unit or build in .I have a 55 gal drum for heat displacement and blower.

Shari


----------



## Fyrebug (Sep 30, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Wow, that's pretty hard core. That looks just like my stove, but not my stovepipe.



I'm collecting these. This one's a keeper:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Here's a link to a current Craig's List ad: (can someone get the photo in here?)
> 
> click on link: *wood burner*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fyrebug (Sep 30, 2011)

Can you spot how many things are wrong with this picture?






Excuse me sir, what seems to be the problem?

Well, you sold me this stove and told me it would heat 1,200 Sq Ft. My house is not even 1,000 and I cant get any heat out of this gull darn thing. I’ve got a good mind to write BBB for fraudulent advertising.


----------



## Whiteman (Sep 30, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Can you spot how many things are wrong with this picture?


 
Well ya.... how can you see the tv with that tarp letting in so much light!


----------



## loadthestove (Sep 30, 2011)

I dont have any pictures but on my school bus route is a house trailer that someone has a wood burner inside.the took out one of the sliding glass doors and replaced it with a piece of roofing tin,cut a round hole in it and put their stove pipe thru the hole.once the pipe came thru the tin it ran about 10 horizontially under a porch roof then turned up.it was tied up with clothes hanger wire.the kicker is their pipe is the type used for furnace ducts instead of black stove pipe.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't have pictures, but there is a co-worker at my work who heats their trailer house with a kerosene radiatior.


----------



## Diesel nut (Oct 1, 2011)

CrappieKeith said:


> Not only no clearances but the pipe has to have a minimum of 1" rise per linear foot of travel....this is a house waiting to burn down.


 Oh now Keith, you know it's all good. If Pook were here he'd tell ya so.  I think ole spook would think a lot of these idears would be great. lol


----------



## upsnake (Oct 1, 2011)

Diesel nut said:


> Oh now Keith, you know it's all good. If Pook were here he'd tell ya so.  I think ole spook would think a lot of these idears would be great. lol


 
Good Ole Pook!:msp_w00t:


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 2, 2011)

I just love the range hood blower attachment.


----------



## TFPace (Oct 2, 2011)

*Amazing*

All I can say is WOW!!!! Guido's picture knocked me off my seat. 

How can anyone even begin to think stove will function worth a damn :msp_ohmy:

The stove hood guy is trying....albeit I would never have come up with that solution. "Necessity is the mother of invention"


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 3, 2011)

TFPace said:


> All I can say is WOW!!!! Guido's picture knocked me off my seat.
> 
> How can anyone even begin to think stove will function worth a damn :msp_ohmy:
> 
> The stove hood guy is trying....albeit I would never have come up with that solution. "Necessity is the mother of invention"


 


Necessity may be the mother of invention, but the illigetimate step-son of invention is "Stupidity" and has made a number of contributions that can't be overlooked.


----------



## TFPace (Oct 3, 2011)

Well said unclemoustache :msp_w00t:


----------



## CrappieKeith (Oct 3, 2011)

unclemoustache said:


> Necessity may be the mother of invention, but the illigetimate step-son of invention is "Stupidity" and has made a number of contributions that can't be overlooked.


 
wasn't his name Murphy??? Maybe just the cousin.....LOL


----------



## ziggo_2 (Oct 3, 2011)

*not as bad as it looks*

looks to me that the stove pipe run up behind the range hood to a proper thimble. I think he is using the range hood to distribute some heat elsewhere, and they usually have a light on them so thats handy. tarps dont hold much heat. he looks like the type of guy that makes use of what he has.


----------



## Fyrebug (Oct 3, 2011)

ziggo_2 said:


> looks to me that the stove pipe run up behind the range hood to a proper thimble. I think he is using the range hood to distribute some heat elsewhere, and they usually have a light on them so thats handy. tarps dont hold much heat. he looks like the type of guy that makes use of what he has.


 
Well his complaint was the stove wasnt throwing enough heat. It's a medium size stove. The floor is pure concrete and acts as a heat sink, the right wall is a plastic tarp open to the elements and his walls are unfinished. Darn stove!

I do agree the distribution system is unique..


----------



## ziggo_2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Well his complaint was the stove wasnt throwing enough heat. It's a medium size stove. The floor is pure concrete and acts as a heat sink, the right wall is a plastic tarp open to the elements and his walls are unfinished. Darn stove!
> 
> I do agree the distribution system is unique..


 
i didnt know he acually said that. i thought it was just some commentary added to the picture.


----------



## Fyrebug (Oct 3, 2011)

Another "What about them clearances?"


----------



## cantoo (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks to me like it is a house under construction and he is only heating 1 room while he finishes the rest of the house. Looks like it's another room and not the exterior of the house. My Dad did this when he built our house. Finshed the kitchen and bathroom as much as he could, we put in dummy walls and only heated those 2 rooms for the winter while working on the rest of the house. We didn't have a range hood though. :redface:


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Another "What about them clearances?"


 
nice paint job..lol


----------



## Fyrebug (Oct 3, 2011)

cantoo said:


> Looks to me like it is a house under construction and he is only heating 1 room while he finishes the rest of the house. Looks like it's another room and not the exterior of the house. My Dad did this when he built our house. Finshed the kitchen and bathroom as much as he could, we put in dummy walls and only heated those 2 rooms for the winter while working on the rest of the house. We didn't have a range hood though. :redface:



No, this is an actual call someone took. The tarp is open to the element outside.


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Can you spot how many things are wrong with this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wait, let me get this straight, these are real pictures you took from actual customer's houses!?


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Oct 4, 2011)

The guy isn't getting enough heat from the stove in that room because his turbo charged range hood is sucking it all up. Tell him to throttle that blower down to the low setting and his issues will be solved.


----------



## Fyrebug (Oct 4, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> wait, let me get this straight, these are real pictures you took from actual customer's houses!?



Not really. I've been collecting pics of 'interesting' installations for years. Some I've found on a Google search. Others I've found in trade mags such as Sweeping - a great mag for chimney sweeps - well worth the read. Others I collect on board such as this and since i've been in the industry for a while, others will email me their pics with the back story. This one is one of those. 

Frankly, I doubt any of them are 'staged' pictures. At some point they all come from a real installation.


----------



## Fyrebug (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup, it's a smoke house! Not sure i'd want to eat anything of it...


----------



## builder1101 (Oct 4, 2011)

Omg dude! Where are these people!?!??

Sent from my HTC EVO


----------



## Fyrebug (Oct 5, 2011)

Did the mason go on strike halfway through the job or was it just Miller time?

(Bonus points if you can write a funnier caption)


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 7, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Yup, it's a smoke house! Not sure i'd want to eat anything of it...


 
That looks like my Atlanta Stove Works #27 Box. 

While ingenious, I'm not eating any of that either. Not because it might have been a USED toilet, but I'm thinking heating PVC's or HDPE's is going to kick some NASTY volatile organic compounds into my food.


----------



## Tesen (Oct 7, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Did the mason go on strike halfway through the job or was it just Miller time?
> 
> (Bonus points if you can write a funnier caption)


 

Confucius say: When Snow White stops putting out the Mason stops working and dwarfs get desperate.


Do a dwarf a favor, stop wiping your rear and introduce a stronger smell to the elevator.

Tes

(I am going to hell...)


----------



## Ductape (Oct 7, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Yup, it's a smoke house! Not sure i'd want to eat anything of it...


 


Smoked chicken ?? :msp_w00t:


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Oct 7, 2011)

Ductape said:


> Smoked chicken ?? :msp_w00t:


 
I'm thinking smoked sewer trout.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 7, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


>


 
Unions - when it absolutely positively has to be done over.


----------



## Fyrebug (Oct 11, 2011)

This doesnt require any captions. But once more, bonus points if you can come up with something funny to go with this!


----------



## ks_osage_orange (Oct 11, 2011)

upsnake said:


> Good Ole Pook!:msp_w00t:


 
You know in some weird way I kinda miss Pook. Strange as he was.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Steve2910 (Oct 11, 2011)

fyrebug said:


> this doesnt require any captions. But once more, bonus points if you can come up with something funny to go with this!


 grilled octopus??
Flaming bowling ball on my living room floor??


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 12, 2011)

Steve2910 said:


> grilled octopus??
> Flaming bowling ball on my living room floor??


 
41 hour burn with my fireplace.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 12, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


>



This one has me stumped....


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Oct 12, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> This doesnt require any captions. But once more, bonus points if you can come up with something funny to go with this!


 
diesel soaked dirt will too burn...


----------



## BigMoneyGrip (Oct 12, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> This doesnt require any captions. But once more, bonus points if you can come up with something funny to go with this!


 You've got me stumped....

Dang, Guido beat me.


----------



## myzamboni (Oct 12, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> This doesnt require any captions. But once more, bonus points if you can come up with something funny to go with this!



Splitter?!? We don't need no stinkin' splitter!


----------



## captndavie (Oct 16, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Another "What about them clearances?"


 

I think that is a wall tent or some type of heavy canvas tent set up with the tree inside. That would be the tree right behind the stove which is actually a small pack stove. And those would be hatchets in the tree not axes.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks like a piss pot setting on the ground next to the tree. Ewh.

Would be a cool paintjob to paint a stove glowing red like that.


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 17, 2011)

OK, I'll add mine 'cause it's surely ugly.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 17, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> OK, I'll add mine 'cause it's surely ugly.



now post up pics of the rest of the still...


----------



## tomsteve (Dec 17, 2011)

i woke up from a nap about 10 minutes ago. had to look at the title of the thread. thought i was in the WTF picture thread!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Butter_Beard (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## mainewoods (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jun 7, 2015)

finally a use for a old chevy !


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jun 11, 2015)

Can just see Red Green standing next to van saying "This week on Handyman's Corner..."


----------



## brenndatomu (Jun 12, 2015)

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 429154
> This week on Handyman's corner...


----------

